# Bloody Ear



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash and Penny have been playing in the backyard for about 45 minutes and they just came in for some water. I noticed a blood trail on the floor and went to investigate. Penny had blood spots on her back and then I looked at Cash and he has blood all over his neck, the back of his head and on his chest! Then I see that the bottom of his ear is dripping blood - the fur on the bottom tip of his ear is gone and it's ripped open a little. I don't know if they were playing too rough and Penny nipped him or if he hurt it while they were running in the bushes. Now I'm trying to get it to stop bleeding because he's getting blood everywhere and it's not exactly in a place that you can put a bandage. 

Ah the joys of having two rambunctious young dogs that like to play rough!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Styptic powder will stop the bleeding.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

How is the ear coming? 

I know what a pain it is... and what a battle it can be for it to heal. Radar, one of mine, tore his open on barbed wire. Blood everwhere. I simply could not stop the bleeding. I took him to the vet three times, we would wrap it up, and Radar would fight a scratch and claw. Poor guy. He had cones, it wrapped back to this head, and still... I used the powder, EMT gel, triple antibiotic on it... None seemed to work really. Found that Vetricyn did, but man that stuff is expensive. 
Took a long time for it to heal. 



And this is what it is now.


Love that little dog, it gives him even more character.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

LOOKS LIKE MIKE TYSON WORK TO ME ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Rudy said:


> LOOKS LIKE MIKE TYSON WORK TO ME ;D


Now you've got me picturing Mike Tyson jumping out of bushes, biting off dog ears, and sprinting away.  Coyotes, Wolves, and Mike Tyson, oh my! Yep, that's probably enough internet for me today. :-X


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ouch - Radar wins the prize, Cash's was not nearly that bad!!

His is healing up pretty good, he only reopened it once while playing with Penny. After he did it the first time, my house looked like a crime scene, there were blood splatters on the wall, door, carpet, kitchen floor... I've notice over the last couple of days that I'm still finding blood drops in random places. 

Dogs are pretty amazing with how fast they get over things, if I had ripped open my ear like that, I would still be complaining about it, the dogs just shake it off (literally) and move on.


----------

